# tureky season and videos



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey everyone, turkey season is just around the corner and the latest fad is to try and get the hunt on film. If you're one of the up and coming videographers and have your hunts on tape, talk to me, I'll edit them and get them up on my website and if the quality is good enough, I''ll add them to an episode ready for tv. If there is enough usable footage, we could do a complete 1/2 hr episode dedicated to your hunt....
So let's share your experiences with the world and contact me. Let's show the world who the real everyday hunters are and the joys and excitement we have with out being sponsored by big dollar backing and being limited to showing only trophy hunts.
come on now a join the justushunting crew.

Happy hunting and straight shooting guys n gals
rick:thumbs_up


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

We will get some footage ,Up close , in your face gobblers.


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Go gettem Danny:thumbs_up


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm going to give it a try.......I have not had much luck......certainly not like Mr. Dodge!

What quality of camera do you need to have? I try to do as much Video as I can but my camera is not high end.

It's o.k. to my eye....but that's not saying much.

Good luck to all those guys and gals in their quest for a gobbler!


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

JDoupe, for the website it really doesn't matter too much, preferably from a camera that uses a mini dv tape. NTSC quality or better. There are some camera's that are just terrible for editing, but remember that we are all just average people here so I don't expect you to go out and buy a hi def camera for $5000 although that would be nice :wink:

The long and short of it is if you have footage that you're proud of and would like to share it. let me know, depending on the quality, it will either be edited and shown to the world through the website or both, the website and tv.

Good luck everyone

only one reminder everyone, for those of you trying to get the hunt on film, there is a lot of "B" footage to be taken, ie: leaving the house, walking across the field,setting up the decoy/blind, narrations along the way etc....
here's a hint, Wildtv doesn't want an infomercial from the hunt, meaning once you shot the bird, they don't want to hear....I shot this bird with my bowtech bow, muzzy broadhead, goldtip arrow, doulbe bull blind, ford truck etc.....it may get rejected if that is the case.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*camera*

Hey Trapper, you can't find those camera's (mini-disk) except in the bargain bin now.. most of the cameras you buy within 300$ look like they wouldn't make through a day in your backpack or a fall from you living room table.. is there something out there for the first time buyer.. 

my apologies for hijacking but you mentioned it above.

how about something that is a few years old on on e-bay that would probably involved getting a new battery and tapes but not use the latest?

G


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Gilles, Cannon makes a great handy cam in hi def, I'm not really sure the name of it, something like hv60 and Sony also makes a great hi def handy cam, the hd hc9 it's predecessor was the hd hc7 both great camera's if you can find them. all three of these cameras will run about the same cost of a good bow, they all use mini dv tapes. For quality, stick with the mini dv tapes and stay away from the hard disc cameras, if they were so great the tv guys would be using them. FYI
Rick


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Gilles, one other thing if you're looking for a decent mini dv camera, you wont find them at Best Buy or any stores like that, they're marketing skateboarder etc.....for you tube vids. go to a specialized video store like Henry's or Vistek, check the web and you will see they are out there, but you have to look.
R


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

We try every year to flim our hunts but find there just is to much stuff to carry to the woods. Had some real good footage of two jakes pecking the heck out of my tom decoy last year but eased it by mistake. Hoping to get afew of our hunts on flim this year. I use an JVC harddrive HD cam for filming works find seems to be quality footage also.

Matt


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Matt, great to hear you're trying to get your hunts on tape, people sometimes don't realize the logistics behind it and think it is just a matter of pressing record....as you very well know, that's not the case. However when you do finally get one in and close the deal on it, it definately does elevate the thrill and enjoyment of the moment.

HD disc camera's do indeed take great film, and when the tv is hooked up to the camera there is no difference at all. The problem with disc's is that everytime the data is transfered, it loses quality. Hense, when the data is transfered from disc to editing computer, quality is geopardized slightly,, transfer from computer to program, quality is geopardized, rendered, quality is geopardized, Optimized, quality is geopardized etc...until this problem is fixed the mini dv tapes is the way to go if you intend on maintaining quality throughout the editing process. 

Ontariomoose was correct in his earlier statement about these cameras being harder to find, That is a fact for consumer camera's. Check out the pro camera's and you will see that all are mini dv tape.

If anyone out there is filming with the disc format fear not, they are not bad. and I'll accept any footage sent my way, and appreciate the effort and memories of that hunt.

One last issue with the disc drive camera's comes when capturing the video in to editing prgrams, not all programs accept this format as of yet due to being the relatively new kid on the block.

So Matt, I wish you luck with your turkey hunt and hope you get it one film.....if you do, don't be shy and send it my way and we'll share it with the world.
Rick:darkbeer:


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

If you check out ebay you can pick up some have descent 3ccd type mini dv camcorders. I just picked up a panasonic pv-gs 400 in great shape for about $375.00 . This was one of panasonic's high end camcorders a couple years back. They were going for $ 1500.00


----------

